# Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?



## Jürgen E (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit Karauschen im Teich gemacht?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Servus Jürgen

Quelle aus dem hiesigen Tierlexikon



> Schlagwort: Fisch-Allgemein-s
> Lateinisch: Carassius carassius
> Kurzbeschreibung:
> Die __ Karausche ist einer der anpassungsfähigsten Karpfenfische überhaupt und eine sehr nahe mit dem __ Goldfisch verwandte Art, welcher von einer Unterart der Silberkarausche (Carassius giebelio) abstammte. Das Aussehen der Karausche gleicht als Jungfisch dem Goldfisch, später wird sie allerding sehr hochrückig. An die Wasserwerte ist sie noch anspruchsloser und sie verträgt sogar das einfrieren im Eis, bzw. gelegentliches austrocknen der Gewässer (vergräbt sich dann im Schlammgrund), wenn es nicht zu lange dauert. Sie kann daher sogar in Moortümpeln und sonstigen Kleingewässern überleben. Die Größe beträgt 20 - 35cm (50). Von kleinen Goldfischen läßt sie sich an einen dunklen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel unterscheiden. Als Begleitfisch für Koiteiche ist sie nicht geeignet, da sie sich mit Karpfen kreuzen kann(Karpfkarauschen). Die Laichzeit liegt im Mai-Juni, wobei 150.000-300.000 Eier an Wasserpflanzen abgelegt werden. Die Larven schlüpfen nach 3-5 Tagen. Geschlechtsreif werden sie mit 10-15cm (sind dann etwa 3-4 Jahre alt)
> ...


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Helmut,
den Beitrag im Tierlexikon habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Meine Frage geht dahin, ob jemand praktische Erfahrung mit Karauschen hat.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi!
Ja habe ich..Karauschen sind im Grunde von der Teichhaltung wie Goldfische und halten verdammt viel aus..nur auf Nachwuschs sollte man sich einstellen!

LG Thomas


----------



## Digicat (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da "nur" Goldorfen vorhanden waren.

Aber ich bin mir sicher das der eine oder andere User sich noch dazu äussern wird 

Ps.: Ist ja schneller gegangen als ich gadacht habe


----------



## karsten. (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

 

 

Suche Goldfisch


mfG


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Danke für die Antworten!

wie es aussieht wird der Nachwuchs wohl das Problem sein. Meint ihr, daß man das in den Griff kriegt?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo

ich habe kein Problem mit Nachwuchs gehabt ,
das hat sich   ganz natürlich geregelt 

man muss nur ein paar wirklich Große dabei haben 

die Population war bei mir über 10 Jahre konstant 


mfG


----------



## Jürgen E (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Karsten,

meinst du, daß auch größere Goldorfen dazu in der Lage sind?
Bei Bitterlingen und __ Moderlieschen scheint das bei mir zu funktionieren.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

 

ich habe selbst Keine

aber 

ich denke mal, die tun das auch  

mfG


----------



## Mink (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi!
Goldorfen sind aus meiner Erfahrung super um den Nachwuchs im Schach zu halten.
Wir hatten eine einzige und die hat alles gefressen was Kleiner war als sie. *g*
Vor 2 Jahren knapp ist sie dann vom __ Reiher geholt worden und nun vermehren sich zumindest die Goldis wie doof.


----------



## Fiiaa (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

das thema passt gerad gut ^^
mein vater hat nen teicjh gebaut un so. und nja .. wir ham von nem kumpel vier golfische und ca 7 karauschen bekommen .. die sind ziemlich scheu und brauchen mind 5 min um hochzukommen beim füttern.
heut hab ich se gefüttert und ohne hemmungen sind kleine schwarze fische hochgekommen. ich dachte erst das sin die ganzen 7 karauschen aber es waren weitaus mehr. wir haben die fische aber erst 2 wochen drinne? und mein vater wollte die karauschen wieder raushaben. nur wenn wir jetzt wirklich nachwuchs haben (was ja in die zeitspanne gut passt) wie kriegen wir die am besten raussortiert?
danke im voraus!


----------



## Aquabernd (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Moin Moin ,
ich greife das Thema __ Karausche noch mal auf. Ein Kollege von mir wollte sich Karauschen zu legen. Ich wußte nix über diesen Fisch.Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen wie groß ein teich für Karauschen sein muß. Und wär ja ein optimaler Fisch für meinen Teich mit Solarpumpe, Solarsprudler oder? Und wo bekommt man Sie ?

glg Bernd


----------



## sternhausen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi zusammen

Das meiste wurde ja schon geschrieben.
Karauschen sind äußerst robuste Fische und können sogar in kleinen Schlammlöchern überleben, möchte aber im gleichen Atemzug darauf hinweisen, das auch Karauschen wie natürlich jedes Lebewesen ein Recht auf ordentliche Haltung haben.
Oft werden auch __ Giebel als Karauschen verkauft, die beiden Arten sind auch miteinander verwandt und sehen sich relativ ähnlich, wenngleich die beiden Arten für einen Kenner doch einfach zu unterscheiden sind.
In vielen Geschäften gibt es auch verschiedene Farbmutationen der Fische zu kaufen.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## teichmichl (9. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo,

also meine Karauschen fressen mit den Karpfen an der Oberfläche.
Allerdings sind die immer Tiere sehr schreckhaft.....zumindest bei mir.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Niklas (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi.
Bei mir sind so zimlich alle Karpfen tot gegangen, aber die Karauschen überlebten. Den Morgen nach dem wir unsere 15 Karauschen holten laichten sie auch schon mit den Goldis ab. Das war ein Schauspiel...

Gruss Niklas


----------



## Aquabernd (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Moin Moin Niklas,
wieviele Karauschen darf ich den in einen ca 4200 l teich tun . Und wo bekomme ich sie her ?

glg bernd


----------



## Niklas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi
Ja ich weis nicht genau. Ich hatte zu viele drin. Ich denke mit 10 , 15 cm großen biste gut bedient.


----------



## Niklas (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi.
Aber wo willste die herbekommen . Ich bin damals zufällig auf Karauschen gestoßen.


----------



## Aquabernd (15. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Moin Moin,
mal schauen irgendwo wird es die schon geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Den Morgen nach dem wir unsere 15 Karauschen holten laichten sie auch schon mit den Goldis ab.
> 
> Gruss Niklas



Hi Niklas,

tummelten sich die Karauschen zwischen den laichenden Goldfischen?

Wenn ja hört sich dann eher danach an, das Du __ Giebel hast. Vom Giebel kommen in Europa nur Weibchen vor. Um sich zu vermehren mischen sie die Giebeldamen unter andere laichende Cyprinidenschwärme. Die abgegebenen Giebeleier werden von den Spermien der am Laichgeschäft teilnehmenden Milchner zur Entwicklung angeregt, aber nicht befruchtet. Der sich entwickelnde Giebelnachwuchs ist deswegen auch wieder weiblich (Giebel "klonen" sich sozusagen auf diese Art und Weise)

MfG Frank


----------



## Niklas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo.
Also ich meine ich habe Karauschen. Aber mir kam es so vo als ob die Karauschen das laichen anfingen. Von den 10 Karauschen sind aber auch bunte dabei( 2 weiße und 3 rot-schwarze). Was sind nochmal Unterschieder zwische __ Giebel und Karauschen?


----------



## Aquabernd (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

???????????????????????


----------



## Niklas (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi.
Wieso ????


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo,


Niklas schrieb:


> Was sind nochmal Unterschieder zwische __ Giebel und Karauschen?



schau mal hier, dort steht einiges wie man sie unterscheiden kann.

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi Niklas,

also es gibt zwar auch eine goldene (eher gesagt gelbliche) Form von Carassius carassius. aber keine weiße, rote oder schwarze. Solche Farben kommen auch beim __ Giebel nicht vor, sondern nur bei deren Verwandtschaft, dem __ Goldfisch. So leid es mir tut, aber da hat dir scheinbar jemand naturfarbene (ungefärbte) Goldies als Karauschen angedreht. In der nächsten Generation tauchen dann wieder farbige unter den Jungfischen auf (Mendelsche Vererbungslehre). Das erkärt dann natürlich auch warum die "Karauschen" gleich mit den anderen Goldfischen vö.... äh fischelten 

MfG Frank


----------



## martin1978 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Frank,

gibt es dann einen goldenen oder gelblichen Giebel (Carassius gibelio) dann auch nicht oder doch?

mfg


----------



## Niklas (17. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hi. 
Das mit den Goldis stimmt schon , das habe ich auch gedacht. ABER ich wir hatten ja noch ka 20-25 mehr von denen gefangen die waren alle dunkel, also die bunten waren ausnahmen. Aus diesem Teich haben wir auch unsere Karpfen.


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe kein Problem mit Nachwuchs gehabt ,
> das hat sich   ganz natürlich geregelt
> ...



Ja, das stimmt, die GROSSEN fressen meißt gleich nach dem Laichvorgang diesen wieder auf.      ..........oder man packt ein oder zwei kleine Katzenwelse mit rein. 
Solange man nicht wie blöd füttert, wachsen diese auch sehr langsam und werden den Karauschen nicht gefährlich. Ist mit dem Futter wie in der Natur - viel Futter - viel Nachwuchs - wenig Futter.............  naja, den Rest könnt Ihr Euch denken.
Karauschen sind meines erachtens die BESTEN Teichfische wo überhaupt gibt.   
Hab selbst mal eine aus dem Eis aufgetaut und wollte sie meiner Katze geben und nachdem der Eisblock rundherum weggeschmolzen war, fing das Vieh wieder an zu leben.
Das sind richtige Steh-auf-Männchen die Biester.

Der riesen Vorteil ist: Selbst wenn mal in kleinen Teichen die Goldys im Winter verfrieren, überleben die Karauschen fast alles und sorgen im Frühjahr dafür, dass der Bodengrund des Teiches von Pflanzenresten befreit wird bzw. leicht umgegraben, was der Durchlüftung und den Organismen darin zu Gute kommt. Dann brauch man nicht dieses ganze teure Zeug kaufen - ich meine Sauerstoffgranulat etc. - denn die Fische tun diesen Job von ganz allein!!!

Und selbst wenn sich eine __ Karausche mit einem Koi kreuzen sollte, was ich aber noch nicht gehört habe, dann werden daraus allenfals Hybrid-Männchen. Also zeugungsunfähige Bastarde. Also keine Gefahr für den wirklichen Koi Nachwuchs, da jeder normale Mensch die Bastarde von den RICHTIGEN unterscheiden kann. Gebt Euch einfach bischen Mühe......


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich greife das Thema __ Karausche noch mal auf. Ein Kollege von mir wollte sich Karauschen zu legen. Ich wußte nix über diesen Fisch.Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen wie groß ein teich für Karauschen sein muß. Und wär ja ein optimaler Fisch für meinen Teich mit Solarpumpe, Solarsprudler oder? Und wo bekommt man Sie ?
> 
> glg Bernd



(optimaler Fisch für meinen Teich mit Solarpumpe)

Naja, eins vorweg: Die Solarpumpe ist nur für dich, die kannste sonst in die Tonne drücken!!!
Alle biologischen Filter müssen rund um die Uhr laufen, da schon nach 30 min die ersten Bakterien darin absterben. Will sagen, macht man den Filter über Nacht aus, kommt am Morgen eine gewisse Eiweißbrühe heraus, aber die Bakterien darin sind tot.........

Du müsstest ein zweites Solarmodul, einen Akku und einen Umschalter verwenden um das Ding 24h am laufen zu halten.

Aber ich kann Entwarnung geben: Für Karauschen braucht man keinen Filter. Jedenfals nicht zwingend. Die überleben wirklich in den schlimmsten Drecklöchern. In unserer Gegend wurde früher in einen Teich pure Kuhgülle eingeleitet und genauso stank das Wasser auch.
 Die einzigen Fische darin waren Karauschen und das nicht zu knapp. Habe damals darin getümpelt und mit 3 bis 4 Hieben ein halbes Kilo Cyclops im Netz gehabt. 
Also hatten diese Urinbrühe für mich und die Fische was Gutes - genüg Fischfutter!!!   :smoki

Aber man benötigt den richtigen Bodengrund, die richtigen und vor allem ausreichend Pflanzen für einen gut funktionierenden Teich. Und wenn man es richtig macht, klappt das auch ohne Filter..................!!!!!!!

Wie, glaubt Ihr nicht?????????????

Wie macht das denn die Natur?


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Wieviele Karauschen darf ich den in einen ca 4200 l teich tun . Und wo bekomme ich sie her ?



Na ich könnte mal vorschlagen: Locker 20 Stück und wegen meiner von mir!!!  ;-)
Allerdings wohne ich ca. 60 km nördlich von Berlin!
Könnte also etwas schwierig werden mit dem Transport der Tiere...........

Mehr Infos einfach an meine eMail: zwergkrebs24 et web punkt de

Habe derzeit massig Nachwuchs von ca. 3 cm Größe, welche natürlich zum neuen besetzen von Teichen besser geeignet sind als große Tiere, da sich sich leichter eingewöhnen. So wie man das mit allen Fischen macht.

Pro Tier hätt ich gern 2,50 Euro

Bei Stückzahlen ab 20 Tieren geb ich natürlich Rabatt.

Ihr braucht zum Preis nix schreiben ...........................
............ich weiß wie schwer die sonst zu bekommen sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, überlegt es Euch.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Zwergkrebs,

kannst Du bitte Dein Profil nochmal überprüfen - 50 m Tiefe erscheint mir ein wenig viel. 

Und 600 l Inhalt ist für Karauschen doch wohl ein bisschen wenig, oder?


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Ja nee, 50 Meter wär wohl etwas viel ...............
........sagen wir 40!!!!!   ;-)
Kleiner Scherz!
Und in dem angegebenen Teich sind Guppys drin.....
.....besser lesen!!!


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



zwergkrebs24 schrieb:


> .....besser lesen!!!



Nu werd man nicht frech. Du hast laut Profil einen 600 l Teich mit "Zierfischen" und verkaufst Karauschen. Was soll man da wohl denken? Oder glaubst , hier sind alle Hellseher?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Christine,
von verschenken war da wohl nicht die Rede. Bei 2,50 € pro Tier


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Ellen,

ist ja noch schlimmer - danke Dir :knuddel


----------



## martin1978 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

*Hallo,

hat wer von euch die seltenen GOLDKarauschen - (Carassius carassius GOLD), oder kennt wer Züchter oder Großhändler bzw. Einzelhändler die GOLDKarauschen - (Carassius carassius GOLD) verkaufen?

mfg*


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Egal ob es mir jemand glaubt oder nicht.........
Hatte vor über 10 Jahren zwei kleine Goldfische und drei kleine Karauschen zum überwintern in mein heimisches Aquarium (240L) gesetzt. Darin waren allerlei Lebendgebährende und Welse.
Ich fütterte verschiedene Futtermischungen, teils von mir selbst gemischt. Da war was von Tetra, von Sera mit drin und verschiedene rote Flocken unterschiedlicher Hersteller speziell für Goldfische. Tabletten gab ich auch verschiedene. Ab und zu Vitamine und manchmal mischte ich auch Paprikapulver mit ins Futter. Außerdem getrocknete rote Mückenlarven und getr. Shrimps (Artemia).
Nach einigen Wochen fingen die Goldys an sich schwarz zu färben. Also von dunkler Bronze hin zu schwarz. Wenige Tage weiter bekamen sie große silbrige Flecken bis der Körper fast ganz und gar silbrig (wie geputztes Silberbesteck) war. Dann, fast von einem Tag auf den anderen ein total oranger Ausschlag und bumm, die Goldys waren gold. 
Das ist ja nicht erstaunlich, aber nach einigen Tagen fingen die Karauschen an sich zu färben.
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, lag es an irgend einem Hormonausstoß der Goldys, welcher die Karauschen mit beeinflußt hat, oder lag es schlicht und einfach am Futter.
Jedenfalls konnte man nach einigen Wochen die Goldys und die Karauschen nicht mehr von einander unterscheiden. Hab versucht die Schuppen zu zählen oder die Flossenstraßlen, alles gleich.

Hört sich vielleicht wie ein Ammenmärchen an, aber hab damals sogar Fotos gemacht und meine Familie kann es auch bezeugen. Nur sind die Fotos noch richtige Fotos und nicht sehr scharf. Eignen sich also nicht zum digitalisieren.


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> von verschenken war da wohl nicht die Rede. Bei 2,50 € pro Tier



Hatte ich irgendwo VERSCHENKE geschrieben?
Hab die Kleinen groß gezogen, jedenfalls so groß wie sie jetzt sind.
Fals jemand hier auch Fische verkauft, der weiß, dass man daran nix verdient.
Man will durch den Verkauf lediglich die horrenden Futterkosten etwas senken.
Fischzucht im privaten Bereich, ist und bleibt ein Hobby. Daran hat man nur Spaß und buttert kräftig rein, aus Spass an der Freud. Reich wird man damit nicht.
Will man ja auch nicht, sonst hätt man ständig Leute auf dem Grundstück, wer will das schon.
Auch wollte ich nicht von Beruf Fischer sein, dass überlass ich Anderen.
...außerdem würde sich auch, sollte man was Großes aufziehn, sich alsbald das Finanzamt melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also für 2,50 Euro bekommt man nicht mal nen gesunden __ Goldfisch im Laden!
Hab über 10 Jahre im Zoofachhandel gearbeitet, also braucht mir nix zu erzählen.
Ich bekomm immer noch verschiedene Stocklisten. Kenne keinen Händler, welcher die Karauschen auf Liste hat. Könnte also locker mehr dafür nehmen..........
.........will ich aber nicht. Denn geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude.
Klar soweit?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo Zwergkrebs,
also, es gibt natürlich auch Händler, die Karauschen anbieten. Kostenpunkt ca. 2 Euro/Stück für 10 cm-Fische.
Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass diese Fische bis zu 60 cm groß werden können und somit bei 20 Fischen einen 4.200 l-Teich sprengen. 
Sei also vorsichtig mit solchen Empfehlungen.
Das mit dem verschenken war ein interner zwischen Christine und mir.


----------



## zwergkrebs24 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> dass diese Fische bis zu 60 cm groß werden können





Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Kostenpunkt ca. 2 Euro/Stück für 10 cm-Fische



Also von 45 cm großen Exemplaren habe ich schon gehört. Allerdings wurde auch nicht angegeben, wie die Barteln beschaffen waren. Will sagen ob es reine Karauschen oder Bastarde mit Karpfen gewesen sind.
.......aber bei den 60 cm großen Tieren ...............
Die gehen wohl eher als Anglerlatain durch!!!   ;-P

Kannst mir gern deinen Händler namentlich benennen. Fals du es nicht öffentlich machen willst, hab ja irgendwo meine email angegeben.
In meinem anderen Teich mit ca. 30.000 Litern hab ich ja noch mehr von den Biestern.
Würde deinem Händler gern welche anbieten.
.....und mich selbst von den 2-Euro-Tieren überzeugen.

Selbst nen lumpiger, verhungerter, totkranker Guppy kostet mehr im Laden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Haste da vielleicht ne Null bei der ZWEI vergessen???


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallöchen, 
Du hast ne PN !!


----------



## Ellen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Also wenn jemand echt Karauschen geschenkt haben möchte, dann schickt mir eine PN.
Ich hab viel zu viele, da sich die Biester wie nichts vermehren!
Fangen müsst ihr sie allerdings selbst und das, ohne meinen Teich zu beschädigen ;-)
Und es wird nicht einfach sondern bedarf einiger Ausdauer, da sie recht scheu sind.
Mit einer __ Senke sollte es zur Fütterzeit allerdings klappen (vielleicht)
Karauschen  neigen allerdings zum verbutten aber überleben in so ziemlich jeder Pfütze, 


Ellen


----------



## frank13 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Nachwuchs kann man auch übers Futter regeln. Kein Futter wenig bis gar kein Nachwuchs usw.


----------



## olgainungarn (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

In Sommer letztes Jahres habe ich meinen relativ grossen Teich angelegt und mit Wasser gefüllt. Nichts habe ich daran gemacht. Ausser in der Frühling den Laub von näherstehenden Bäumen ausgefischt. Das Wasser war nicht gerade sauber, eher grün und braun. Da stand ich von der Entscheidung, welche Pflanzen , welche Filter oder Pumpen oder Algenmittel. Es gibt in Internet eine Menge an Angeboten, aber auch viele Warnungen von Unwirksamkeit vielen Mittel. Vor zwei Tagen stand ein Junge vor der Tor mit einem Kubel in der Hand. Er wollte mir Fisch verkaufen. Ich dachte zum Kochen. Dann hat er mir die Fische gezeigt und sagte mir dass die wären für meinen Teich. Ich dachte spinnt er ;-) Hatte ja auch keine Erfahrung mit Fischen ausser der Aquarienfischen bis jetzt gehabt. Gemäss meinem Wissenstand aus Internet ,  Fische vertrecken einen Teich und man darf Fische nicht früher als nach zwei Jahren in den  Teich setzen. Aber die kleine Fischchen im Kubel -halblebendig, halbtot- haben mir so leid getan, dass ich ihn die abgekauft habe. Jetzt ist nicht mehr als zwei Wochen vergangen. Schon vor einer Woche habe ich gemerkt, dass die Wasseroberfläche viel sauberer geworden ist. Jetzt kann ich immer tiefer unter Wasser sehen, wo die Folie noch mit Steinen überdeckt sein sollte.. etc. Die Wasserfarbe wird immer heller und transparenter... Ich kann es kaum glauben... Bin gespannt wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt. Es müssen noch irgendwelche  sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen rein. Welche denn? Im Verkauf gibt es nicht oder noch nicht? Ich habe nur zwei Seerosen dieses Jahr in die Mitte des Teiches platziert und __ Iris am Rand. Ob ich ohne Technik hier rauskomme?... Und wenn Ihr Karauschen suchen...... kommen Sie zu mir nach Ungarn nächtses Jahr... Angeblich werde ich anstatt sieben -50 haben:shock


----------



## katja (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

hallo olga :willkommen im forum!

die literangabe mit 500-600 l stimmt in deinem profil? :?

dann schau schnell zu, dass du die karauschen weiter gibst. wasserprobleme sind vorprogrammiert und den nächsten winter würden die fische eh nicht überleben 

um dauerhaft eine gute wasserqualität zu haben (optisch) brauchst du pflanzen, pflanzen und nochmal pflanzen, aber keine fische in so einem kleinen teich! 

hast du denn auch fotos für uns?


----------



## Redlisch (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo,



katja schrieb:


> die literangabe mit 500-600 l stimmt in deinem profil? :?



bei 12*8m und max. tiefe 1,5m werden es wohl etwas mehr sein 

Wenn man davon ausgeht das es kein Pool ist, sondern Flachwasserzonen angelegt wurden - so sollten es schon 60000 sein.

Axel


----------



## katja (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

wer vorher ins profil schaut, ist klar im vorteil!


----------



## olgainungarn (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Liebe Katja! Danke für die Korrekturen! Hoffentlich niemand wird nachmachen und in 500 liter teichlein Fischen setzen ! Ich habe im Profil die Angaben zum Teichgrösse auch korrigiert. Das sind sieben Karauschen und sie schwimmen beim sonnigen Wetter wie gestern schön an der Oberfläche. Ich glaube es geht ihnen gut.  Liebe Grüsse Olga in Ungarn


----------



## katja (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

hallo olga 

doch, leider gibt es tatsächlich leute, die in 500 l (und weniger) goldfische etc. einsetzen... 

aber bei dir ist ja somit alles gut 

viele grüße nach ungarn und schick uns mal ein bißchen sonne!! 

p.s. fotos sehen wir trotzdem gerne


----------



## Redlisch (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Karauschen?*

Hallo,


olgainungarn schrieb:


> Ich habe im Profil die Angaben zum Teichgrösse auch korrigiert.



deine Angaben sich pysikalisch nicht möglich 

Teichgröße in m²
12x8 m
Größte Teichtiefe in m
1.5m
Teichvolumen in Liter
600000

Eine nichtssagende 0 ist zuviel 

Axel


----------

